# The Academy kamado style ceramic grill/smoker



## sniltz (Sep 30, 2012)

My mom was going past a yard sell the other day and bought a ceramic kamado style smoker for me and dropped it off at the house.  I have several grills and smokers but, she said I didn't have one of these.  What a mom right.  Well I found out that this is a Outdoor Gourmet Kamado ceramic grill from Academy sports.  (Outdoor Gourmet is their store brand, so not sure who makes it for them) It is the same as a Large Big Green Egg.  I have only cooked hamburger and brats on it.  Haven't done a low and slow cook with it yet.    It retails for $499 and she bought it for $150. So not out a lot on it.

My question is this.  How good are ceramic smokers? And if you know of this one in particular, please let me know how it cooks with big chunks of meats at low temps.   It is made really good and it feels real sturdy too.  Can't wait to do smoke test on it in the near future.  Thanks


----------



## linguica (Sep 30, 2012)

The Kamado ceramic cooker works well at both low and high temps. Here is a link on these types of cookers.

http://www.amazingribs.com/BBQ_buyers_guide/smokers/egg_kamado_and_ceramic_grills_and_smokers.html

PS Do ya think you mom would adopt a 62 year old "chubby" x-biker?


----------



## sniltz (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't know Linguica she might!   But, thanks for the info!  I will play around with it this weekend for a competition I'm doing. So I will cook some ribs and a whole chicken on it just for us not the judges, to see how well it cooks at low temps.


----------



## marco007 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey brother, I think it did pretty darn good dont' say!  I'm sold, looking for one now, and research which one I should get!


----------

